# Помогите с выбором



## vokarta (21 Июн 2014)

Как обычно, как буриданов осёл не могу определится. Слишком много условий. Сын закончил музыкальную школу. Играл на Виктории преподавателя с уменьшенными клавишами. За время учёбы неоднократно становился лауреатом международных и всероссийских конкурсов. Как говорят преподаватели у него абсолютный слух. Но продолжать занятия музыкой профессионально не желает. Сказалась усталость от подготовки к этим конкурсам. Столько труда вложено. Ему 13 лет. Бюджет тоже ограничен ну мах. --100-130 тыс. То есть на итальянский не хватает. Остановились на Вельтмайстер сапфир 41 клавиша. С другой стороны зачем 100 тыс будут валятся под диваном, если продолжать не будет? Что выбрать? Бу тоже не особо хочется подсунут чё нибудь.


----------



## zet10 (21 Июн 2014)

За 130 тыс,можно купить итальянца в ломаной деке!
Зачем же покупать прямодечный Сапфир?
Берите Итальянский Фантини или Сопрани и не ошибетесь!


----------



## vev (21 Июн 2014)

*zet10*,
Вот-вот! Зачем животное мучить?! :biggrin: 
Сапфир не самое лучшее, что можно найти за такие деньжищи.


----------



## vokarta (22 Июн 2014)

*zet10*,Где купить? Подскажите адресок.

*vev*,
Сапфир стоит 100, и он новый. Где вы увидели новый фантини за 130?


----------



## vev (22 Июн 2014)

*vokarta*,
У Zet10 и видел. Он совладелец фабрики fantini и уж fantini точно ни у кого другого в России брать не стоит

Новый китайский прямодечный Вельт при любом раскладе будет хуже ломанодечного Фантини


----------



## zet10 (22 Июн 2014)

*vokarta*,

У меня можете купить 
Телефон для связи 8-495-508-79-26...
Кстати на инструменте стоят голоса Gagnoni,их же ставят на Burini,Scandalli,Vignoni.


----------



## vokarta (22 Июн 2014)

То есть я так понял вы готовы предложить новый Фантини с ломаной декой, 41 клавиша за 130 тысяч?


----------



## vev (22 Июн 2014)

*vokarta*,

Да Вы просто наберите указанный номер и задайте Юрию этот вопрос напрямую. Уверен, что это именно так и новый Фантини Вы сможете купить в эти деньги


----------



## zet10 (22 Июн 2014)

*vokarta*,
Ну раз стесняетесь позвонить)), отвечу тут))..
Правильно поняли.


----------



## SolnceVorot (22 Июн 2014)

Здравия желаю. Господа помогите, расскажите о аккордеонах фирмы BUTTSTADT, И RENARDI без регистров. И с какого года аккордеоны начали оснащать регистрами ?


----------



## vokarta (27 Июн 2014)

*zet10*, Юрий, жду реквизиты. И условия оплаты, отправки.


----------



## zet10 (27 Июн 2014)

*vokarta*,
Смотрите личку.Отправил.


----------

